# I finally have videos of me riding my horse.



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

The first video is extremely dark so I didn't watch much of it, but in the canter, your horse is counter bending a lot. I don't know if you're purposely doing that, but if not, you should try and get him to bend more to the inside. He looks like he has a lot of potential if you keep training him!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

EventingIsLovee said:


> The first video is extremely dark so I didn't watch much of it, but in the canter, your horse is counter bending a lot. I don't know if you're purposely doing that, but if not, you should try and get him to bend more to the inside. He looks like he has a lot of potential if you keep training him!


Here's my excuse for the counter bending:
One, I was being kind of lazy, my reins were long and I wasn't really putting much effort into his bend.

And he arrived at this barn only about, 2 or 3 months ago, when the weather was nice and I would always ride him outside.
Well now I HAVE to ride him inside and he's not so used to the indoor ring, he always tenses up and counter bends in that corner going to the right, I can to an extent grab his attention, but I can never fully relax him or get his looking completely in in that corner, not yet.
But on nights like tonight I ride him in circles non stop through the corners at all gates to take out the anxiety, get him used to it. When I'm on the ground I make him stand in the corner and feed him cookies.

He used to not even go near the corner, so he's getting better but he still has anxiety about it though.

But thanks for the comment, I see him with a lot of potential too


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

You're welcome! I see now, coming only a few months ago, and being afraid of the corners makes sense. Sometimes if you leg yield on a circle, and make it smaller and smaller, then ask for more bend as it gets smaller, then let him go large as he gives to the bend, it will help. This also helps get horses working their hind end, as well. Do you have a trainer? if not, then I suggest to get one, because they help tons!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I do have one.
It's quite funny how he acts like a PERFECT angel, goes round and on the bit, and is less unwilling to bend around my leg through those corners when I ride with her, but when I ride him without her he's a bit more difficult to do those tasks.
Funny how some horses do that.


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with eventingislovee. Just keep using a lot of leg and leg yielding really helps a lot. My horse started off hollow with short steps but now she has been really under herself, forward, and on the bit. This is because of the trainer that I have and the amount of circles and leg yielding I do. And my horse is perfect in lessons too but then she is harder to ride outside of them. I don't know what it is but its weird how they do that.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I wish I taped todays lesson! He was, forward, on the bit, round, and I actually got him to pay attention to me in his problem corners! I got him to look to the inside, and though he was still tense he was paying attention to me. He was on the bit the whole time and I his canter was really pleasant and collected. It was great I wish I took the video camera!
 Let's see if this progress holds through out of the lesson, I'm really gonna have to work!


----------



## Equinecrazy33 (Dec 13, 2009)

YOu guys look great besides you posture and reins hehe.


----------

